# price per LB



## bran7926 (Sep 26, 2020)

How much is smoked  brisket per Lb? I came up came up with $6.99 per lb.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 26, 2020)

Do you mean actual cost to you taking into account trimmings and shrink?  Or how much you would pay at a BBQ joint?


----------



## sandyut (Sep 26, 2020)

welcome.  like selling or buying.  likely a lot more than that.  online sale and shipped is WAY more than that.  

 thirdeye
 with you man so many questions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2020)

We get it here for about $3 per pound for choice at Walmart & Prime at Sam’s for about the same. Although I haven’t bought any in a few months, so with Covid things may have changed. We are trying to downsize & get down to just one fridge/freezer. So we haven’t bought any meat in a while, except for my drunken buy of 11 pounds of colossal red king crab legs harvested from the Bering Sea & over night shipped to us. This crab is incredible but absolutely super expensive. Judy told me never to order anything when I’m drinking. When I sobered up & realized what I spent I agreed with her. But the crab is just superb!
Al


----------



## mike243 (Sep 26, 2020)

Lol at SmokinAl  , ended up with some buffalo meat like that 1 time, it was great, cooked it for the wife and didnt tell her what it was till we were 1/2 way done .


----------



## kruizer (Sep 26, 2020)

You should figure about three times your cost to produce


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> We get it here for about $3 per pound for choice at Walmart & Prime at Sam’s for about the same. Although I haven’t bought any in a few months, so with Covid things may have changed. We are trying to downsize & get down to just one fridge/freezer. So we haven’t bought any meat in a while, except for my drunken buy of 11 pounds of colossal red king crab legs harvested from the Bering Sea & over night shipped to us. This crab is incredible but absolutely super expensive. Judy told me never to order anything when I’m drinking. When I sobered up & realized what I spent I agreed with her. But the crab is just superb!
> Al




LOL----Ordering food when you're Drunk, could even be worse than shopping for Meat when you're hungry.

When I got out of the Army, Mrs Bear complained that I should go grocery shopping with her. So I did, and she had to drag me out of the Meat Department.
That Cash Register receipt changed her mind about my accompanying her again.

Bear


----------

